# Job change under "passeport talent"



## Randy95

Hey guys!

I've been working in Paris for a year and a half under a "Passeport Talent: Profession Artistique et Culturelle" visa. I've recently renewed it, so now it's valid for 4 more years. That being said, I'm considering applying for other companies in France, as the project I'm currently working on will be finished soon and I'm not sure what's going to happen next.

I know the common assumption is that work visas are tied to a specific employer, meaning that it's not possible to keep the same visa when changing jobs, however after some research i found this official note from the french administration that seems to state the opposite (my french is not the best so i can't really confirm):



> Étranger déjà installé en France
> 
> Demande d'authentification
> L'employeur doit vérifier lors de l'embauche que le futur salarié est titulaire d'un titre de séjour en cours de validité valant autorisation de travailler ou une autorisation de travail.
> 
> Pour cela, il doit, au moins 2 jours ouvrables avant la date d'effet de l'embauche, demander à la préfecture du département du lieu d'embauche l'authentification du titre de séjour ou de l'autorisation de travailleur du ressortissant étranger qu'il souhaite embaucher.
> 
> Cette demande peut être faite courrier électronique accompagnée d'une copie du titre valant autorisation de travail.
> 
> À défaut de réponse dans les 2 jours ouvrables suivant réception de la demande, l'obligation de l'employeur de s'assurer de l'existence de l'autorisation de travail est considérée comme accomplie.
> 
> Une copie du titre valant autorisation de travail doit être annexée au registre unique du personnel.
> 
> Après vérification du titre de séjour et de l'autorisation de travail, l'employeur peut procéder alors aux formalités d'embauche habituelles.
> 
> Titres de séjour valant autorisation de travail
> Certains titres de séjour ouvrent automatiquement droit au travail. Les personnes qui en sont titulaires n'ont donc pas besoin d'une autorisation expresse de travail.
> 
> Il s'agit des titres suivants :
> 
> carte de séjour "compétences et talents" valable 3 ans ;
> carte de résident de 10 ans ou de résident de longue durée-UE (sauf si le salarié arrive en France avec un permis de séjour délivré par un autre pays européen) ;
> carte de séjour temporaire "vie privée et familiale" valable 1 an ;
> visa de long séjour valant titre de séjour (VLS-TS) mentions étudiant, scientifique-chercheur, conjoint de Français ou conjoint entré par regroupement familial, pendant la durée de validité du visa, etc. ;
> autorisation provisoire de séjour (APS) : étudiants ayant fini leurs études.


(taken from service-public.fr/professionnels-entreprises/vosdroits/F2278)

Also, when i retrieved my visa at the Prefecture de Police, i asked the officer about it, and she confirmed I didn't need another visa in case of changing jobs. But, still, it was a spoken thing, so I don't know if it could be trusted completely.

Have any of you guys been in a similar position, or know someone that succeeded in changing their employer while keeping their visa? I'm confident it can be done, but it would be nice to know someone who actually did it without further issues.

Thanks!

P.s: my visa does not include the company's name, it's just "Passeport Talent: Profession Artistique et Culturelle".


----------



## mohsel

as far as I know for the carte bleue europeenne (which is now synonym ot talent visa) you are tied to the employer who got you the initial contract for 2 years, then you are free to change jobs without implications as your status is no longer related to him.

Also I read here in the forum that if your status is linked to certain employer, it should appear on your TDS.


----------



## Annie17

Hi Randy,

Did you ever receive a definitive answer to this?
I am an American in France on a Passeport Talent visa (as an artist, good for 4 years). 
The organization I work for is based in The States, but I am over here as a representative of that artistic organization. I am now looking to change jobs and wanted to know what my responsibilities were as it relates to staying in good standing with my visa.
I would be applying for another American arts organization, working remotely.

Please let me know if you have found any other research that would apply to this situation. 

Thanks for your help!
Annie


----------



## van_suso

*What happens if the issuing employer fires you?*



mohsel said:


> as far as I know for the carte bleue europeenne (which is now synonym ot talent visa) you are tied to the employer who got you the initial contract for 2 years, then you are free to change jobs without implications as your status is no longer related to him.
> 
> Also I read here in the forum that if your status is linked to certain employer, it should appear on your TDS.


Hello, I was wondering what happens if the issuing employer of carte blue or passport talent fires you? Then you're not tied to the employer. So can you change jobs then? Thank you in advance!


----------



## mohsel

the carte de sejour has no name on it, it will be valid till the end of its period... to renew you have to provide your employer data and some company related documents showing cotisation paid and something else related to the company status if I remember well.... Also of course your new job has to fulfill the salary requirements.
If you provide that at renewal (from any employer) you will get your new carte de sejour...
the problem in my opinion if you are fired is to get a new job as you will probably will not have good references from your previous employer !
good luck with that


----------



## van_suso

*Reply*



mohsel said:


> the carte de sejour has no name on it, it will be valid till the end of its period... to renew you have to provide your employer data and some company related documents showing cotisation paid and something else related to the company status if I remember well.... Also of course your new job has to fulfill the salary requirements.
> If you provide that at renewal (from any employer) you will get your new carte de sejour...
> the problem in my opinion if you are fired is to get a new job as you will probably will not have good references from your previous employer !
> good luck with that


Thank you very much for your answer! I'm sorry, but I couldn't understand the part of references for the question I asked. The question is purely administrative, and related to Préfecture. If you really don't mnd, could you please reply to my message below?

For my case, I've recently got a new job, and I'm wondering about the validity of my passprt talent (entreprise innovante) for my new employer. I was issued the passport talent on December '17 for 4 years, and I've been fired from the job that issued me the passport talent in February '18. The thing is, since then I've worked few jobs with the same passport talent, but each time I checked with my new employer, they said it'd be okay to work with the new passport talent. So I didn't inform the préfecture, and during the periods of unemployments, I was registered at Pôle Emploi. Recently, I got a new job from a company that's not "jeune" entreprise innovante. So I informed préfecture, and they asked me to provide some documents. Here's the list:


- le cerfa n°15614*02 de demande de passeport talent "salarié qualifié - jeune entreprise innovante" dûment rempli par votre employeur ; - I've this document "demande de autorisation de travail" from the employer that applied for my passport talent in '17, but the number is little different, does this matter?

- un extrait K-Bis de moins de 3 mois ; what's this, could you please tell me?

- une attestation de versement des cotisations et contributions sociales auprès de l'URSSAF datée de moins de 3 mois. You mentioned this, but for the last two months I've been unemployed, so what documents should I provide? I'm registered with Pôle Emploi, and should I look for such cotisation from them?

Thank you so much if you could please answer!


----------



## mohsel

they are asking you to apply for a renewal of your carte de sejour, these are the documents I mentioned in my previous reply but you are more precise.
KBIS is your company's registration, HR should provide you with that.
Same for the cotisation, it is not you ... it is an attestation from the URSSAF to your new company saying that they have paid all cotisation. you attach to this an HR letter stating your salary and your entry date to the company.

the CERFA has to be filled by your new employer and the required documents for this cerfa be given as well (they will not be much more than the KBIS, URSSAF letter, company letter, copy of the contract and may be payslips as well)...

prepare the documents and send to the prefecture, if you have all the docs needed, you should face no issues.


----------



## van_suso

*Reply*



mohsel said:


> they are asking you to apply for a renewal of your carte de sejour, these are the documents I mentioned in my previous reply but you are more precise.
> KBIS is your company's registration, HR should provide you with that.
> Same for the cotisation, it is not you ... it is an attestation from the URSSAF to your new company saying that they have paid all cotisation. you attach to this an HR letter stating your salary and your entry date to the company.
> 
> the CERFA has to be filled by your new employer and the required documents for this cerfa be given as well (they will not be much more than the KBIS, URSSAF letter, company letter, copy of the contract and may be payslips as well)...
> 
> prepare the documents and send to the prefecture, if you have all the docs needed, you should face no issues.


Thank you Mohsel once again for your reply-I sincerely appreciate it!!! So just to be sire and restate what you wrote: all the documents (cerfa, K-Bis, attestation de versement de cotisation) relates to my NEW employer, and not to my OLD employer that first arranged for my passprt talent. Is this correct? Sorry for the caps, I just wanted to highlight that the docs indeed relate to my new employer, and not related to my past employer(s). Thanks once again!


----------



## mohsel

I assume so... your old employer is a page turned over, they ask you for data related to your current situation... which is the same data to be used when renewing the CDS as well...


----------



## van_suso

*Reply*

Thank you and I'm sure your assumtion is correct. Sincere thanks!


----------



## van_suso

*Reply*



mohsel said:


> I assume so... your old employer is a page turned over, they ask you for data related to your current situation... which is the same data to be used when renewing the CDS as well...



Sorry @Mohsel for the bother, but they asked for:

le cerfa n°15614*02 de demande de passeport talent "salarié qualifié - jeune entreprise innovante" dûment rempli par votre employeur

The company that issued an offer letetr to me isn't a "jeune entreprise innivante". It's a bigger company, so why did they mention "_jeune_ entreprise innovante"? This is related to my prevous question, whether these docs are from my new company or old company. Thanks again!


----------



## mohsel

I dont know, but my advise is to either ask the prefecture or provide both...


----------



## 95995

I would think there is a similar CERFA form that is relevant to your new employer re a Passeport Talent - I wold think the Préfecture and/or your new employer would know (your new employer because they are employing you I assume on the basis of your current Passeport Talent or on the basis that the job with them will entitle you to a new Passeport Talent of a different category.


----------



## van_suso

*Reply*



EverHopeful said:


> I would think there is a similar CERFA form that is relevant to your new employer re a Passeport Talent - I wold think the Préfecture and/or your new employer would know (your new employer because they are employing you I assume on the basis of your current Passeport Talent or on the basis that the job with them will entitle you to a new Passeport Talent of a different category.


Thank you for your information! I'm talking to the new company's HR, but it's a bit odd that despite being an international and big company, the normally don't "normally arrange for the permit". Although, in my case, it seems they're really not arranging everything anew, but rather just giving me some paperwork for my passport talent.

Could I ask you the same queston that I asked above to Mohsel, i.e.

do these documents below that the préfecture asked for, correspond to my new employer or the old one? The docs are here again:

_- le cerfa n°15614*02 de demande de passeport talent "salarié qualifié - jeune entreprise innovante" dûment rempli par votre employeur ; The problem here is my new company, while certainly innvative, but isn't "jeune".

- un extrait K-Bis de moins de 3 mois ;

- une attestation de versement des cotisations et contributions sociales auprès de l'URSSAF datée de moins de 3 mois,

- dans le cas d'une entreprise innovante : reconnaissance de ce statut par le ministère des Finances._

Thanks again in advance!!!


----------



## 95995

van_suso said:


> Thank you for your information! I'm talking to the new company's HR, but it's a bit odd that despite being an international and big company, the normally don't "normally arrange for the permit". Although, in my case, it seems they're really not arranging everything anew, but rather just giving me some paperwork for my passport talent.
> 
> Could I ask you the same queston that I asked above to Mohsel, i.e.
> 
> do these documents below that the préfecture asked for, correspond to my new employer or the old one? The docs are here again:
> 
> _- le cerfa n°15614*02 de demande de passeport talent "salarié qualifié - jeune entreprise innovante" dûment rempli par votre employeur ; The problem here is my new company, while certainly innvative, but isn't "jeune".
> 
> - un extrait K-Bis de moins de 3 mois ;
> 
> - une attestation de versement des cotisations et contributions sociales auprès de l'URSSAF datée de moins de 3 mois,
> 
> - dans le cas d'une entreprise innovante : reconnaissance de ce statut par le ministère des Finances._
> 
> Thanks again in advance!!!


I share Mohsel's view (as per his earlier response to the question).

I fully understand that you are stressed about all this (I note your other post), but it seems to me that you are legally in France, even though currently unemployed. Since you are currently registered with Pôle Emploi, perhaps you could ask them about your concerns re the new position. 

In relation to 



> - dans le cas d'une entreprise innovante : reconnaissance de ce statut par le ministère des Finances.


your new employer may well be able to provide you with this document. You will note that it does not refer to 'jeune entreprise'.

I'm not at all sure that a passeport talent jeune entreprise innovante actually becomes invalid if you change jobs, even to a job that doesn't specifically fit the CDS - though it is something I am unclear about. However, as I understand it, it does not become invalid if you lose your job. I'm also not sure that you cannot perform some other kind of work during it's validity period. What I do know, however, is that you can apply for a passeport talent whilst you are legally in France.


----------



## 95995

The other thing is that the employer has a legal responsible to ensure that anyone they employ has the legal right to work in France.


----------



## van_suso

@EverHopeful: 

Thank you very much for your answer! I've contacted my new company to give me the documents that Préfecture needs. Hopefully I get them soon  

Yes, I'm currently unemployed since July 17, and plan to start this new job soon. 

Regarding your last message/comment, yes I fully agree that it's also the employer's responsibilty to verify that the applcant has the legal right to work in France. This is the reason why, I've checked with my previous employers' HR's, and upon them telling me that my passport talent would work for them, I didn't inform anything to the préfécture. I intuitively thought that I'd not have to inform anything, because my passport talent is valid until Dec '21, and I worked the same kind of jobs (R&D in tech/scientific research) in the subsequent companes, after I was fired by my initial employer that issued my passport talent in Dec '17. But it looks it'd have been better if I'd have informed préfecture back then. I hope they don't hold this back against me.

On another point, there's this:

L313-5-1, Ceseda

Loi n° 2016-274 du 7 mars 2016 – art. 9
L’étranger titulaire d’une carte de séjour temporaire ou d’une carte de séjour pluriannuelle doit être en
mesure de justifier qu’il continue de remplir les conditions requises pour la délivrance de cette carte. L’autorité administrative peut procéder aux vérifications utiles pour s’assurer du maintien du droit au séjour de l’intéressé et, à cette fin, convoquer celui-ci à un ou plusieurs entretiens.

I wonder whether one satisfies these conditions for passport talent (valid for 4 years) if (s)he gets fired and is registered with Pôle Emploi? This relates to the validity of the passprt talent.


----------



## 95995

van_suso said:


> @EverHopeful:
> 
> Thank you very much for your answer! I've contacted my new company to give me the documents that Préfecture needs. Hopefully I get them soon
> 
> Yes, I'm currently unemployed since July 17, and plan to start this new job soon.
> 
> Regarding your last message/comment, yes I fully agree that it's also the employer's responsibilty to verify that the applcant has the legal right to work in France. This is the reason why, I've checked with my previous employers' HR's, and upon them telling me that my passport talent would work for them, I didn't inform anything to the préfécture. I intuitively thought that I'd not have to inform anything, because my passport talent is valid until Dec '21, and I worked the same kind of jobs (R&D in tech/scientific research) in the subsequent companes, after I was fired by my initial employer that issued my passport talent in Dec '17. But it looks it'd have been better if I'd have informed préfecture back then. I hope they don't hold this back against me.
> 
> On another point, there's this:
> 
> L313-5-1, Ceseda
> 
> Loi n° 2016-274 du 7 mars 2016 – art. 9
> L’étranger titulaire d’une carte de séjour temporaire ou d’une carte de séjour pluriannuelle doit être en
> mesure de justifier qu’il continue de remplir les conditions requises pour la délivrance de cette carte. L’autorité administrative peut procéder aux vérifications utiles pour s’assurer du maintien du droit au séjour de l’intéressé et, à cette fin, convoquer celui-ci à un ou plusieurs entretiens.
> 
> *I wonder whether one satisfies these conditions for passport talent (valid for 4 years) if (s)he gets fired and is registered with Pôle Emploi? This relates to the validity of the passprt talent*.


I believe this is definitely not a problem if you are actively looking for work.


----------



## van_suso

Oh yeah, during my periods of unemployments, I've always been actively looking for work.


----------



## 95995

van_suso said:


> Oh yeah, during my periods of unemployments, I've always been actively looking for work.


Yes, I know that from previous posts  Good luck with the new job and try not to stress too much about all the admin procedures.


----------



## arun_s

@van_suso hope all good at your end. I'm curious to know what happened at the end! Were you able to smoothly switch job? Did you require new _Passeport Talent_ supported by your new company (big one that was not young enterprise) or the one you already had was enough? I want to be prepared to handle my situation (my Talent Passport is valid till 2024, I may switch job in between). Thanks in advance!


----------

